# My life!



## lionheadbunny21 (May 21, 2010)

I am a mom of 5. I have 3 boys and 2 girls. In5 months they all have their Birthdays :shock:May, June, August and 2 in Sept. :shock:they are 20 months, 5, 8,9 and 11 in next week.

I was ayoung mom, I'm 28 (Ya do the math), I managed to go to school while I had my older babies.... and graduate as well :biggrin2:It didn't work out for me and my boy's dad. We were basically babies ourselves as my family would say. Anyways, I went on to college and met my (now) husband. He had a daughter as well, she is 9 (soon to be 10)Blended family His parents live 2 minutes away and they have been raising her. They are doing an amazing job with her...although I want her here (that's another story). I'm a peacekeeper as much as i can possibly be.

We've been together 7 years and married 2:wink

Me and my husband both work together at a school; both T.A's/Special Needs Support Workers and LOVE it! 

Our kids seem to be growing SOOOO fast and I've always had dogs growing up, (k I'm going to bring up bunnies on here) I've ALWAYS wanted to know what it was like to have a bunny soooo the kid in me had to get one  and another ..

I'm a very happy and kindhearted person, I have the BEST kids in the world. Everyone thinks I'm CRAZY, for all the pets but I'm SUPER HAPPY! Our family is COMPLETE!!!


----------



## hartleybun (May 21, 2010)

*lionheadbunny21 wrote: *


> (Ya do the math),


any ability with maths has been lost due to having two children

you will have to post a pic of your crew - i cant imagine just how much laundry they generate - my two are bad enough:X


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 21, 2010)

Kids my husband is bad enough. Thats a big crew good for you for finishing school and making a life for yourself and your kids.


----------



## lionheadbunny21 (May 21, 2010)

Oh ya I sometimes forget how young I was.OKone day my son asked how old I was and then he subtracted how old he was and said "hmmmm wierd" And i asked what: he said nothing. But he was still deep in thought. Finally I said "it's ok honey you can say whatever is on your mind" and he goes "It's just wierd, most people don't have kids at that age" So I had a little explaining to do.He was ok and still asks questions every now and again. He's proud of me but knows how important it is for him to go to school. He has SOOOOO many goals. 

When I was still in school I brought my oldest (when he was 6 months)to other schools and did a talk on how it is to be a teen mom. They were shocked how it wasn't as easy as they thought. Took me 2 extra years to graduate. My oldest was 3 and my youngest (At the time) was 9 months.


And yes we go through a lot of laundry-Need a better system LOL.

I am constantly trying to find new things to better myself as a parent, bunny owner, wife and ways to keep us all happy. My house is NEVER clean.. Me and my husband try but it's like the saying "Cleaning up after kids is like trying to shovel snow when it's snowing" I'm trying to tell myself my older kids can help, but I just want them to be kids cause I work. One or two chores a day is ok. My goal for the school year coming up. 
I love to keep busy and keep my family happy. 
Thank you for the replies. I find I'm spending more and more time on here. I LOVE this site!!


----------



## mewlingcricket (May 25, 2010)

Well just in case no one has said so recently, Thank you. I have two special children and am going back to school for my degree in special education The work you do means more to these kids than you know. 

Now less serious topic.....I got married at 18, have a5 yr old son (6 in August) that is ADHD and Autistic, a 7 yr old daughter (8 in August) that is ADHD, OCD, ODD, and BiPolar, 2 dogs, 10 rabbits with 7 more on the way, my life is furry, crazy, loud AND I LOVE IT!!!!!


----------



## lionheadbunny21 (May 25, 2010)

Thank you SOOOO MUCH! I've been questioning my strength lately if this is where I'm supposed to be, due to personal issues, but a little boost every now and again is AWESOME! THANK YOU!
WOW! You really have your hands full    WAY TO GO! That's sooo great to go back to school, I want to go back to work with youth. I have enough credits to get into 3rd year Child and Youthcare for my degree. 
I am married 2 years, have 5 children, 2 bunnies and 2 guineas and my husband has his heart set on a bearded dragon


----------



## mewlingcricket (May 26, 2010)

Wow, a lot of people love them, just not sure I could do it, although since Mark puts up with all my critters, I guess it would only be fair. Juggling school with everything else is crazy, but in the end it will be worth it. If you want it you should go for it, better to be crazy now doing what you want, then go crazy later wishing you had.


----------



## lionheadbunny21 (May 26, 2010)

That is an AWESOME way to put it! I love it! Ya I think we will.  He looks at them all the time when we go into the petstore and held one the other day. 
My husband is not working right now (we both worked in the same place) but we were missing work because our kids were getting sick so often, so we asked that he go to On-call until September. He actually gets some good hours on call.  Hopefully we can both start fresh in Sept.

So I'm totally going to have a Bearded Dragon on Friday  I just know it!


----------



## Sabine (Jun 5, 2010)

Hi Janesta, I have 5 kids too. 3 boys and two girls: 16, 14, 12, 7 and 2. Their birthday season is almost over (March, April, May, June) It can be mad at times between them and 17 bunnies at the moment


----------



## lionheadbunny21 (Jun 7, 2010)

Oh my goodness. I am done 2 now and three more all within August 26-September 19. 
WOW 17 bunnies as well. That is crazy, but if it's what makes you happy. I'm moving in hopes of having more space so I can have a madhouse of kids and pets


----------



## mewlingcricket (Jun 8, 2010)

Did you end up getting that bearded dragon? I know have seventeen rabbits and am getting more this weekend. I love my bunnies.


----------



## lionheadbunny21 (Jun 8, 2010)

We have everything we need for the bearded dragon, but we are moving so we will get one as soon as we are settled. My husband is soo excited. I absolutely can't wait to get to a new home and get settled and start a new life. 
I want BUNNIES  2 Guinea Pigs  Bearded Dragon  and a dog


----------



## lionheadbunny21 (Jun 8, 2010)

We are going to move in EXACTLY a week. I am very excited about this move, but a little nervous. I am not taking too much, just the sentimental stuff. I have 4 children. I was asked today if I am not worried about being stable. I lost a sister last year and my new baby brother was born this morning. I have been away from my home town and family for 14 years (of course I go back and visit, but not enough). 

I really think it's time my children get to know my side of the family and the richness of it as well. I have a HUGE famiy and we are all REALLY close. I haven't had that here where I am living now. I'm not worried about material stuff. I know we are going to be ok. My children LOVE it there and NEVER want to leave because there is so much love there for them.

My husband has a daughter and his parent's are raising her (they live litterally 2 minutes away). They spoil her and get her EVERYTHING she wants. They get her WAAAAY more gifts at Christmas, her Birthday and other Holidays. She doesn't "HAVE TO" come to our house, it's her choice. We ask that she come every Friday for a sleep over but she never wants to. So once we ask, she'll say ya, hang up, cry about it, then we get a call from Grandma that she isn't going to stay. The next day we call to see how she is and we find out that she had a friend sleep over or she went for a sleep over. 
I've had a lot of problems in the past few years over how they favour my husband's daughter over our children. I get sick of it. I hate Christmas there. I am not mad at the daughter, it's not her fault. She's went years with us here and now I think it's time for us to try something new for a year or two. She only really wants to come here on Special occasions for her gifts and stuff, so that's not really going to change. We'll still see her Christmas and other holidays. 

I feel terrible for being angry about how my in-laws treat me. Me and my husband have been together for 7 years and have been there for his daughter. His daughter's mom has not been there, been through as many relationships as I can count on my hand, moved out of town without a word, let the daughter down many times, YET they cater to her and act like she is an ANGEL. I'm sick of it. Everyone else sees it. I felt bad feeling the way I did, but other people seen it a well.. 
We'll of course be back for Tiana as much as we can, but I'm really sick of living like this and feeling bad for my children having to live in their sister's shadow because she is papa and grandma's favourite. 

Sooo yaaa.. That's that! We're moving. Not out of anger, but that is partial. My husband wasn't going to go but he feels it's the time to try it out. While we are young and our kids are quite young 

Wish me the best of luck in my new journey.



(had to vent)


----------



## mewlingcricket (Jun 8, 2010)

Good luck on the move!!! Being around family is really important. I am blessed to have wonderful inlaws but they live half the country away, but luckily my sister (who is like the other half of my brain) lives only two miles from me. We live in a small house but it is filled with laughter, bunnies, love, and good times, I figure the rest (bigger house, newer stuff, ect) will come later


----------



## lionheadbunny21 (Jun 8, 2010)

Thank you  I am very excited to have A HOUSE (not a townhouse that doesn't allow pets)and the MOVE is quite far away. My husband is very lucky, my family absolutely ADORES him. I love his parents but there are just somethings I can't wrap my head around. All in All there are 5 granchildren, not just the one. But I can't change the way they are. There is a lot I love about them and all they have done for us. Plus they raised an amazing young man :inlove:

YAAAAY to a new start!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Jun 24, 2010)

Wow, you deserve the very best !


----------

